# Hallo



## bob45

Hallo,

i kinda need your help. We are planning to go to Brazil with a friend and we are studding Portuguese for a couple of months now.

I am being a bit lazy lately so would like someone to confirm this, I want to ask her for a coffee after work, is this correct?

bom dia dimitra, que tal um café na

i promise i will study harder 

Thanks


----------

